# Ski Sundown - 3.11.12



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2012)

*Date(s) Skied: *3.11.12

*Resort or Ski Area: *Ski Sundown

*Conditions: *Spring Baby! 

*Trip Report: *it was awesome


----------



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2012)

Excellent use of the ,forum guidelines for posting a TR.  I give it 4 trail bosses!

Joe a nd Amanda, chris mo from the mogul board, Gary, allskiing, jack97 and myself

Great day


----------



## planb420 (Mar 11, 2012)

nice formating LOL


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2012)

Why is the camera thing there and I don't see any pics? Other than that, nice job using the TR template.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2012)

a few pics (my blackberry camera sucks)

from the top






upper kickers
(that is Joe F)





Gunny in the late afternoon





end of the day-


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Tomorrow morning's conversation:

Me: I have to go run some errands.

S/O: You need your skis to run errands?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Why is the camera thing there and I don't see any pics?



patience


----------



## severine (Mar 11, 2012)

Brian had fun taking the kids through the course today. Little bumpers in the making.


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2012)

Tomorrow. 11 am til 4 or 5 of I can go that long. Looks like some troughs are starting to ski in?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2012)

Greg said:


> Tomorrow. 11 am til 4 or 5 of I can go that long. Looks like some troughs are starting to ski in?




slightly but the actual bumps have gotten bigger.  not sure we are ever gonna see much in the way of troughs.  there only may be 6 inches or so of base but that shit is bulletproof....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2012)

i have some vid i'll put up later so you can be the judge.  waaay fun today though.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 11, 2012)

It looks like some rut action is starting to occur.

Those are some steep kickers.  Are they encouraging you to get upside down or something? ;-)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 11, 2012)

Sweet day! Good skiing with everybody...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2012)

The pics don't show the 30 or so bigger bumps lower down. That top will be mowed for Saturday anyway.  If anyone can "ski around them" I'd be impressed.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 12, 2012)

Sweet Digs!

Steveo


----------

